
Tesla cars are accelerating without warning, prompting government scrutiny - ndrake
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/17/21070324/tesla-sudden-unexpected-acceleration-nhtsa-petition
======
jiofih
> a handful of people who have been killed while using Autopilot.

Links to a report of two deaths, both the tractor trailer cases where the
owners ignored the fact that their Teslas are _not fully autonomous vehicles_
yet.

Also in the source (Reuters) for the entire article:

> Many of the complaints report sudden acceleration incidents when attempting
> to park vehicles in a garage or at a curb.

What’s up, The Verge?

------
foxyv
Didn't we already go through this with Toyota? People are really bad at
telling the difference between pedals. Especially if they are wearing shoes
with wide soles.

Seems like a bit of a hatchet piece.

